# Tutorial Proteus para simular enc28j60



## nes (Sep 30, 2009)

Ante todo un cordial saludo a todos...

Les escribo porque estoy tratando de simular un webserver con un pic18f4525 y un codigo demo que trae  MikroE conpilado en MikroC en Proteus v7.2 pero no logro hacerlo funcionar, en la imagen adjunta les muestro el circuito... Si me pueden ayudar con esto o un tutorial avanzado que recomienden se los agradezco...

Ya estuve revisando sobre HS PLL, los osciladores que debe llevar los circuitos y nada, hasta e configurado el debug que trae el proteus y no logro obtener la conexion...


----------



## jalva (Oct 1, 2009)

Con el proteus se puede simular un Enc28j60 pero no hacerlo en tiempo real. Obviamente la red con la cual lo vas a probar trabaja en tiempo real...
Igualmente se puede mejorar un poco teniendo en cuenta lo siguiente:

1_ instalar el winpcap de http://www.winpcap.org/ para que el proteus "vea" el ENC28J60 como una placa virtual conectada a tu red.
2_ que tu pc esté en una red, si no está a una red operativa tu placa ip no levanta y por lo tanto la virtual del proteus tampoco.
3_ al simular evitar todo pull up o pull down ya que toda simulación digital es rápida pero si le agregas simulacion analógica (como ser una simple resistencia) al proteus le costará mucho mas.
4_ poner todas las tensiones al ENC28J60 (en el gráfico le faltan las de red 3.3vcc).
5_ tener una pc MUY veloz, no un cuad core... un procesador rápido,  ya que la simulacion corre en un solo tread.

A mi ya me pasó lo mismo y la única salida fué armar un 18f452 en protoboard y el ENC en una placa.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/control-dispositivos-internet-20587/
Si estas usando los ejemplos de Mikroc o Mikropascal te comento que funcionan bien..! , armalo que salen funcionando. El ejemplo anterior está hecho en Mikropascal.
Eso si, usalo con firefox, al IExplorer 7 le cuesta ver el html del ejemplo de Mikroe, pero siempre se puede cambiar.
Espero que te sirva...


----------



## nes (Oct 2, 2009)

Muchas gracias javal.... Voy a realizar algunos cambios segun me comentas....

si no logro hacerlo funcional voy a realizarlo en fisico....


Muchas gracias...


----------



## murena1970 (May 18, 2011)

jalva dijo:


> Con el proteus se puede simular un Enc28j60 pero no hacerlo en tiempo real. Obviamente la red con la cual lo vas a probar trabaja en tiempo real...
> Igualmente se puede mejorar un poco teniendo en cuenta lo siguiente:
> 
> 1_ instalar el winpcap de http://www.winpcap.org/ para que el proteus "vea" el ENC28J60 como una placa virtual conectada a tu red.
> ...



hola, he creado un proyecto en el ejemplo de la ayuda de mikroC ENC28J60 con chip PIC18F452 y probado en un circuito real funciona perfectamente si ping a la tarjeta dice. simuladas el mismo ejemplo con un enlace Proteus no funciona las luces LED, pero sin actividad LED y no responde a ping. He instalado VMware y WINCAP y yo no estoy usando dhcp, ¿me pueden ayudar ????? perdón por mi español, porque soy italiano!


----------



## COARITES (Jul 23, 2011)

Y segun recuerdo para que simule correctamente el wincap, la red lan de la pc debes estar conectada a una red fisica real sino no corre correctamente.
Del ejemplo de descarga cual es la ip del pic a la cual debemos entrar?????
http://???????????????????


----------



## minimo101 (May 6, 2012)

podrias postear tu codigo fuente.... tengo problemas con la configuracion del enc28j60  :S


----------

